# best video chat app?



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has any thoughts/preferences on what video chat app(s) is best for the Fire tablet? Haven't tried any on mine yet, but someone at work was asking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only video chat thingy I know of is Skype: 

It shows as compatible with both my newer Fires . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We've used Skype on laptops, tablets and phones.  As long as we have a decent internet connection, it works great.  If the connection is slow, sometimes the app can't manage the video in addition to the audio.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Oovoo is the big one for teens. It's supposed to be very solid on staying connecting.


----------

